# Drehstromstecker Nordamerika



## Solaris (2 September 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand verraten was für Stecker die US-Amerikaner benutzen bei z.B. 230V~ 3P 60Hz? Bei uns schrauben wir CEE 16A-Stecker an, die haben da doch bestimmt irgend was anderes am laufen? Wo kann man solche Infos finden?

Gruß
Soli


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 September 2011)

Hallo

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_60309

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Deltal (2 September 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_and_multiphase_power_plugs_and_sockets#NEMA_connectors

Die Dinger habe ich auch schon gesehen.. aber es wird wohl weniger Probleme machen in Amiland nen CEE Stecker zu bekommen als in Deutschland die komische NEMA Dinger..

*Edit* Oha.. die sind gar nicht für 480V.. wieder was gelernt..


----------



## Solaris (2 September 2011)

Na bevor ich dieses NEMA-Zeug ans Kabel anschließe lasse ich doch lieber die Adern unbeschaltet! 

Das mit den CEE ist schon ok, ich werd dann wohl 3L+N+PE 9h anschrauben.

Gruß Soli


----------

